# What to do with unwanted FO?



## bbrown (Jul 7, 2016)

I have around 60-70 FO's - some not used - that I don't know what to do with.  Destashing will be expensive for a buyer because proper shipping can be costly.

I don't think it's environmentally friendly to toss them, and I would hate to let them sit and go bad.

Any suggestions?  Like a place to take them that will dispose of them properly?


----------



## lenarenee (Jul 7, 2016)

It would be worth it to offer them for sale anyway. The worst that can happen is nobody being interested. 

Also, post them on Free cycle and see if you get any interest. People will drive quite a distance when they get something for free!


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Jul 7, 2016)

I aggree with lenarenee


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 7, 2016)

There are many people that destash on Facebook. I've paid a good amount in shipping before. I know it costs money to ship things right and I'm willing to pay that if I really want it. It's not like I'll get it any cheaper from the supplier. So if I can get it from another soaper at cheaper prices, I'm willing to do it. 

Just be sure to let people know in any posts that you make (here or otherwise) how the FOs need to be shipped and around how much it would cost.


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 7, 2016)

I see soaping supplies on craigslist quite often, maybe try that.


----------



## Steve85569 (Jul 7, 2016)

Let me know what the shipping is.?:twisted:


----------



## Aline (Jul 7, 2016)

You can send ones that have a flashpoint over 200F via USPS. People are definitely willing to pay!


----------



## bbrown (Jul 7, 2016)

Aline said:


> You can send ones that have a flashpoint over 100F via USPS. People are definitely willing to pay!



I have read so many conflicting things on this.  I read you can't send USPS between 100-140 or something like that.


----------



## Susie (Jul 7, 2016)

You can send all of them via ground USPS.  You can't ship any with a flashpoint under, I think, 140 with UPS.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 7, 2016)

To my knowledge, anything at or above a FP of 200 F can go air (usps, ups, FedEx)

For usps, anything under 200 F must go ground. I believe that fedex and ups have different rules. I don't ship with them so I dont know. I believe they allow lower FP oils to go air. 

For all shipments of liquids, you should have absorbent in the box for spills. I almost never see any companies do it but technically you should. I use electrical tape on the bottles to seal them and in some cases I also add cling wrap under the cap.


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Jul 7, 2016)

FOs with FP under 140 need to be properly packed in metal boxes to be legally shipped by USPS ground.  I think that is even more important in the summer.  I have to do a destash also and I'm not sure how.  I have about 400 1 to 4 oz bottles from various suppliers that need to go.


----------



## bbrown (Jul 7, 2016)

Steve85569 said:


> Let me know what the shipping is.?:twisted:



Ha!  If I can figure out a way for it to be cheaper I will.
I went ahead and listed them on Craigslist to see what will happen.  I am afraid to shipping any of them for fear of doing it wrong and going to jail.  :/


----------



## KristaY (Jul 7, 2016)

I've had some FO's I hated and wanted to get rid of. I ended up swapping with other SMF members so that's a thought too. Also, if you don't want the hassel of shipping, lots of people will be happy to come to you for free stuff.


----------



## makemineirish (Jul 7, 2016)

bbrown said:


> I have around 60-70 FO's - some not used - that I  don't know what to do with.  Destashing will be expensive for a buyer  because proper shipping can be costly.
> I don't think it's environmentally friendly to toss them, and I would hate to let them sit and go bad.
> Any suggestions?  Like a place to take them that will dispose of them properly?



If you can sell them more locally on Craigslist, great!  I probably do not need to add to my clutter with scents I might not have selected.  However, if you have difficulty doing so and just want them to go away quickly...

I live in Austin and could find an excuse to drive to HoustonSave
Save​


----------



## Aline (Jul 7, 2016)

bbrown said:


> I have read so many conflicting things on this.  I read you can't send USPS between 100-140 or something like that.



Sorry - I meant to say 200 or over....I'm going to change my post to avoid misinformation.


----------



## Lbrown123 (Aug 5, 2016)

I have been using my old ones in my laundry soap. My son loves it! I used blackberry sage last time. I liked it but never sold the first bar.


----------



## PlumCrzy (Aug 8, 2016)

Wish I lived in TX - I'd come get them!  As a beginner in soaping I have almost zero fragrances and would love to have a readily accessible inventory to choose from.


----------

